# Rescue Class and First-aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen Administration



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a Rescue Course scheduled for Saturday February 16 and Sunday February 17 at MBT if anyone is interested. We will meet at 10:00am Saturday morrning to do the academic and pool work, and then we will dive on Suday. I will also be teaching a First Aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen course in addition to the Rescue Course if anyone needs that certificaiton. If you complete the Rescue and the First-aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygeny courses then the certification becomes an Advanced Rescue certification. Send me a PM or call the shop at 455-7702 if you are interested.

Rich


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great class. It it a refresher for safety and gear familiarization that we often forget soon after OW certification. It is also a pre-rec for Master Diver so get in while it's open. I took it and was surprised at how much I had 'forgotten', as well as learned!


----------

